# Tiki Torch with LED flickering light



## George Seward (Jul 12, 2013)

I have an aged skull of which I want to put on the very top of a PVC pipe that has been painted with amber shellac to imitate the look of bamboo. Rather than use tiki fuel, my plan was to run an electrical cord with a socket to the top of the PVC pipe and use a LED flicker light which I felt would be safer to use at Halloween. My question is that Tiki torches have a hood or cone in which the wick is lite and I am trying to emulate or mimic the look of this hood in which the light would protrude on the top.. Any suggestions on how to achieve this would be appreciated.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Easy enough..

Get some sheet styrene (found at most hobby stores) and a large lid or anything that you can trace a circle with, and go to town. Then once you have the circle cut out, make a radial slice (edge to the center) and then tuck it underneath to create a cone. You can then cut an interior hole for the wick. If you are having a hard time visualizing it, I can post a pic or how to using a piece of paper. 

You'll want to experiment with the interior hole size to fit over what ever "candle" you use.


----------



## George Seward (Jul 12, 2013)

djjerme said:


> Easy enough..
> 
> Get some sheet styrene (found at most hobby stores) and a large lid or anything that you can trace a circle with, and go to town. Then once you have the circle cut out, make a radial slice (edge to the center) and then tuck it underneath to create a cone. You can then cut an interior hole for the wick. If you are having a hard time visualizing it, I can post a pic or how to using a piece of paper.
> 
> You'll want to experiment with the interior hole size to fit over what ever "candle" you use.


Thank you I was considered something like that with tin but sheet styrene would work.


----------

